# P.MOLLER OL JECOR GADOR VER CHRISTIANIA



## Kim (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi everybody
 Can somebody tell me about this bottle.  I beleive Ken had found one the same but there was little info on it.  
 Thanks 
 Kim


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Mar 3, 2004)

hey kim, just something i found out the other day, christiania changed its name to oslo in 1925 .please correct me if i am wrong, there must be someone on the forum from up that way.by for now ken[]


----------



## Kim (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi Ken
 Thanks for your reply.  I have been trying to research all kinds of bottles but it is quite daunting to try and work it all out.  We might take all the embossed bottles down to the show in Sydney and surely I coud get somebody to look at them.  I have taken some pics of some bottles, do you know what they are etc? I would appreciate your help as these are stumping me.
 Thanks heaps
 Kim
 Bottle on the left says"S FREEMAN & SON'S LIMITED" with an "S" on the bottom
 Bottle in the middle says "BARRET & CO TRADE MARK (with a pic of a bottle between trade & mark) and lower it says"SYDNEY" On the opposite side it says "BARRETT & ELERS PATENT (In a circle) and in the middle of the circle it says "LONDON".  Around the base it says"MAKERS LONDON E.BREFFIT & CO.  THE TOP IS A BLOB? TOP
 The bottle on the right says"REG TRADE MARK and has two flags crossing each other with an "S" sitting between four"X's" all within in a circle. Oh! and a triangle on the base.


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Mar 3, 2004)

hey kim, the two amthyst bottles are pickle bottles. the s on the bottom of the freemans bottle is the maker which is sydney glass works i think. check out oz rileys web site he has got a few differant glass makers there. as for the sydney show you should be able to get lots of help there. by for now ken[]


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 3, 2004)

Kim . . .

 Search this forum for the recent thread PURPLE PICKLE PUZZLE, and you'll learn all that is known (for now) about the crossed flags pickle bottle.

 ---------Harry Pristis


----------



## Kim (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi Harry
 Thanks, I will go take a look.
 Kim


----------



## IRISH (Mar 3, 2004)

hey Kim,  The bottle in the middle is what is called a stick bottle,  Barrett & Elers was one of a few different patents of this type of aerated waters bottle with a wooden stick and rubber ring.


----------



## oz-riley (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi Kim,
 The Freeman & Son bottle is an aerated water bottle which was patented by Barrett & Elers, we call them stick bottles here.

 For other Forum members a little history on this:

 The first internally stoppered bottle was patented by John Adams and Henry Barrett in England in 1868. This patent became Barrett & Elersâ€™ patent soon after when Adamsâ€™ estate was assigned to Charles Elers. The bottle contained a long wooden plug with a rubber ring attached to one end. When the bottle was filled the rubber ring of the stopper was forced into the neck where it made a seal. To open the bottle the stopper was simply pushed down.

 The same patent as taken out by Adams & Barrett in England was patented in New South Wales Australia, by Barrett in partnership with Edward Hogben. Interestingly patentee of this bottle in Victoria and South Australia was Hogben alone.

 Thanks 
 Chris


----------



## Kim (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey Chris
 WOW! Thanks. So if I were to sell this bottle how much would it be worth approx?
 I have taken a photo of a lamonts bottle I am having trouble with the camera. I found a pic of it though.  I think it was made around the 1870's.
 It says"LAMONTS PATENT" on either side of an extended forearm holding a bottle and beneath the pic it says "TRADE MARK". Around the base it says"JOHN LAMONT MAKER GLASGOW".  Any help on this would be great. Thanks heaps
 Regards
 Kim


----------



## Kim (Mar 3, 2004)

Finally a proper pic of the "Lamonts Bottle"


----------



## oz-riley (Mar 3, 2004)

I have some info on the Lamont patent here

 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## IRISH (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi Kim,  most of the more common aerated water patents are not worth a lot with just the patent name on them,  they need a rare company name on them to get into the big dollar range .  It is a different story with rare patents though [] .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 11, 2005)

*BARRETT & ELERS*



> BARRETT & ELERS


I know this is an old post but I was looking up mine and found this. I thought I'd post a pic of the internal screw thread I have. I wish it wasn't chipped and had the right top.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey cowseatmaize,

 Is your beer bottle American?  reason I ask is I have not seen a USA Barrett & Elers internal thread.  Barrett & Elers internal was there most succesfull patent,  there are a lot found in England, most of the internal threads here in Oz are a sort of copy of a Riley patent.


----------

